# A quickie for a few bindings



## snowklinger

thx dude this is awesome stuff, I'm intrigued by those salomons, I've just had experience with the Chiefs ('10 or '11's).

How would you compare the new Company IPO to the Company to my '12 Uprises? (it looks like they have almost abandoned the auto system, which everyone except me seemed to love?) Looks like the Uprise has been removed from the lineup.

With as many frustrations I had with them last year, after much whining and whoring I got them totally rebuilt, and there are just so many features that I really like about k2s. The toe strap is genius, funnels for the ladders, butter ratchets, ankle hinge, 'mellow, canting...

Is this a recap from last year?

:thumbsup:


----------



## jml22

No flux bindings ?


----------



## Nivek

These are all recent rides.

Companies are the stiffest, IPOs are like Comapnies and Formulas but with the National. The Uprise was a slightly softer flexing (auto) version of the Formula but with Harshmellow.

No Flux cause I've ridden almost the whole line and I dont sell them.


----------



## Nito

I'm looking forward to demoing the Holograms, based on your comments they sound like the binding for me. I've been looking for a binding that would allow me to tweak my ankle but also give me the power transmission to longitudinally flex my board.


----------



## mtmgiants

any input on the salomon rhythm's? Could you compare them to the Holograms? I feel like the Holograms are sweet but I am on a little bit tighter of a budget. looking for a comfy ride for mostly park but also responsive enough to take on the hard pack. I saw this review on the rhythms but not much more. I am riding a flow verve 149 if that helps you at all

2013 Top Binding Picks «


----------



## Nivek

I havent been in the Rhythms yet. The Arcades would do what you're looking for. Otherwise i still think the best budget bindings are the K2 Indys or Ride EX's.


----------



## alex12

Thanks for the reviews Nivek! Are the company IPOs canted? How about the Raiden Phantoms?


----------



## Nivek

alex12 said:


> Thanks for the reviews Nivek! Are the company IPOs canted? How about the Raiden Phantoms?


Phantoms aren't. IPO's are. The IPO is seriously one of my favorite bindings.


----------



## alex12

Nivek said:


> Phantoms aren't. IPO's are. The IPO is seriously one of my favorite bindings.


What are your other favorites?


----------



## freshy

I just picked up some Formulas and cant wait to try them out. My board is in the shop so gotta wait a bit to mount em.

My only concern is they are size large good for up to size 11. My feet are 10.5-11 but unfortunately my current boots are size 12 and the toe strap is pretty much maxed. I have about the same toe hang as my previous bindings so I'm not so worried about it, but kinda am a little.


----------

